
Google To Develop ISP Throttling Detector - naish
http://www.hothardware.com/News/Google_To_Develop_ISP_Throttling_Detector/
======
shimon
I would be delighted to see some software to actually measure throttling;
there's nothing the network neutrality needs more than some actual data about
what is happening and how pervasive it is.

My guess is that most ISPs do no throttling outside of peer-to-peer
filesharing.

~~~
josefresco
Anyone with good links for existing (free as in free) Network
Monitoring/Health/Stat software? I'm striking out on the Goog.

------
Mystalic
This is part of an escalation of the Net Neutrality war. Will Google actually
release it and risk angering the companies that bring Google and other
services to the net? Will Comcast do anything to counter? How much will it
really affect us?

Both sides have their turf to defend. Comcast saves money by throtting
bandwidth, Google makes money by making sure no site with AdSense is
throttled.

I just hope it isn't government rulings that decide this in the end.

------
noelchurchill
Good example of Google using their power to defend their users.

~~~
maximilian
Its in their best interest to prevent throttling. If they had nothing to gain
by doing this, they probably wouldn't do it. (more appropriately, nothing to
lose by not doing it) Its awesome that they are going to try to do this, but
one can't look at it from a completely altruistic standpoint. Obviously we
could debate until we are blue in the face exactly why or how much of their
reasoning was to defend users or their bottom line, but I think its important
to make the point that its in their best interest that their users can use as
much bandwidth as they want. They aren't the bandwidth provider, they are the
provider of something to provide the bandwidth for.

~~~
noelchurchill
Perhaps I should have said it's nice to see Google giving us the tools we need
to defend ourselves against those who may limit our access to bandwidth
intensive websites, like youtube, and in turn defending Googles ability to
sell ads on those videos.

However it's a brilliant strategy nonetheless. It's essentially crowdsourcing
the policing of ISPs.

------
globalrev
I am paying around 50$/month for my broadband and is pretty much connected
8hours a day.

Does that mean someone else is paying for me? I.E. most people surf less and
there for don't use the 50$ dllars they pay?

I mean how is this actually working, internet used to be expensive like 10
years ago when you paid per hour and had a modem.

I thought it was so cheap now because it is cheap to let people have the
bandwidth.

I don't really get this issue with wanting to control what people access. Why
don't the broadbandproviders charge you for how much bandwidth you use
instead?

~~~
shimon
ISPs charge consumers a monthly fee for theoretically unlimited usage because
that's the way most people are comfortable paying for their internet usage.
Even a geek like me doesn't have a clear idea of how much bandwidth I use in a
month, so for most people a per-byte-transferred pricing scheme would be
totally unclear. Contrast this with something like per-minute phone usage
pricing.

Bandwidth certainly is cheap, and constantly getting cheaper, but the average
consumer's bandwidth usage is also increasing. A few years ago, as filesharing
became mainstream, broadband ISPs found it much more costly to provide
unlimited service. Their ways of managing this extra cost include some
throttling but also, interestingly, a proliferation of local peering.

Local peering is when two small ISPs, say in a single city, notice they are
both paying their ISPs in order to send traffic to each other, and decide to
instead run a line between themselves and exchange traffic on that line
instead of paying their ISPs. There was never any reason to do this sort of
peering on a local level until we all started sharing music and movies with
other folks in our neighborhoods; the increased demand has led ISPs to make a
lot of the bandwidth we use less costly for them.

------
nertzy
Here's an idea: If Google determines that a particular ISP is throttling
access to one of Google's properties, Google could post a message on the
Google homepage aimed only at users from that ISP alerting them and giving
them a phone number to call to contact their ISP to complain.

------
jonny_noog
Pleasantly surprised at Google's position on net nutrality.

